

.CO TLD open for global commercial use - binarymax
http://www.europeregistry.com/domains/domains-co.htm

======
kls
Kind of misleading, it is open to individuals who want to pay a premium to
register and exorbitant fees. It is not open for general registry at the
advertised 29 euros.

